

Dijit Goes After Personalized TV Discovery With The Launch Of NextGuide iPad App - mikaelcho
http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/07/dijit-nextguide/

======
jtoeman
Thanks for the link - CEO of Dijit here - happy to answer any questions anyone
might have, or any good feedback!!!

~~~
kevingibbon
congrats on the launch Jeremy! Just downloaded and will run it through the
paces over the next couple days. Looks great so far tho!

Couple minor things. Vertical scrolling is kinda weird. Can only scroll
vertically if scrolling is stopped. Also, tried to search for a show and it
timed out.

Cheers, kg

~~~
jtoeman
re vertical scrolling - yeah, it's a really tough thing to get it right, we're
still tweaking!

re search - what were you looking for?

~~~
kevingibbon
just tried a couple searches. one was for "breaking bad". Took a while then
timed out

------
dynamo
Very cool and best of luck Jeremy. Especially love the DVR button.

------
mxbc
The app looks great, Good luck Jeremy!

~~~
jtoeman
thanks!!

------
michaelnus
Hell yes!

